
Mozilla illegally leaked my startup data to my competitor - iulianivg
https://medium.com/@dwebox/mozilla-illegally-leaked-my-company-data-to-our-competitor-9f8438bfdcab
======
detaro
Hey.com is an email provider. Their _users_ have @hey.com addresses ... if the
email came from an @gmail.com address, would you shout about them "leaking
your startup data" to Google?

~~~
iulianivg
Interesting enough, I expected an email reply from @mozilla.com or its
partners so it made it more confusing.

If you send an email to hcenquiries@parliament.uk you don't expect an answer
from bob3218321798@whateverdomain because it may be someone who intercepted
the email and may attempt stealing the identity.

Let me quickly quote what hey.com says about their emails:

"Can you read my emails? Technically, yes"

Your theory can be totally true and I may be wrong, however the fact that they
dislike solo-founder companies stays in place.

Tumblr (acquired for $1Billion) started solo-founder, PoF (plenty of fish,
acquired for $500+ M started solo-founder) and many more, check them on
IndieHackers because there was recently a $1M ARR solo-founder organization
documentary.

Nevertheless, every company is allowed to do whatever they want to do. We
should also support minorities when it makes sense from an ethical point of
view.

